# need to level floor ~ garage conversion



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*From a non-experience person*

I think using 2 by 4 wood studs on the floor then put ply wood or osb board on it may be one way of doing it, you do need to trim the 2 by 4 wood studs accordingly to eliminate the slope though.

But I am a computer person as carreer, not a professional contractor, but just thinking about this may be the easier way of doing it, instead of pouring concrete... 

May be someone else will correct me and give you better advice later on...


----------



## gwendda (Jan 27, 2006)

*Thank you*

The difficulty in this method is the lesser slope. I think the shimming of the floor would be a daunting task. I have heard that self leveling concrete is used to level basements in some areas.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 11, 2006)

Self leveling concrete IS used to level out areas as you suggest, but to do what you are thinking would be very expensive with that product.

A typical garage will have about 3" of slope minimum, usually more. Your options are:

Pour new concrete slab over existing with a minimum thickness of 2".

Wood framing, rip down 2X6 to match the slope and cover with plywood, this is known as sleepers. This method will allow you to insulate below the floor and have room for electrical, plumbing, or HVAC systems to be placed below the floor.

I know of no other options. 

Tom


----------

